# The diversity of Planet Earth!



## LondonDragon (3 May 2015)

#1 Fly Geyser, Nevada, Usa







#2 Tianzi Mountains, China






#3 Pamukkale, Turkey





#4 Glowworms Cave, New Zealand





#5 Emerald Ice On Baikal Lake, Russia







#6 Zhangye Danxia Landform In Gansu, China





#7 Dragonblood Trees, Socotra, Yemen





#8 Monte Roraima - Venezuela





#9 Giants Causeway In Northern Ireland





#10 Son Doong Cave, Vietnam





#11 Grand Prismatic Spring, Wyoming, Usa






#12 Naica Mine, Mexico





#13 Red Beach, Panjin, China





#14 Glowing Beach In Maldives





#15 Painted Dunes, Lassen Volcanic National Park, Usa




#16 Antelope Canyon, Usa





#17 Abraham Lake, Canada





#18 Cave In Algarve, Portugal





#19 Salar De Uyuni, Bolivia






#20 Dallol Volcano, Ethiopia








#21 Namib Desert, Namibia




#22 Lake Retba, Senegal




#23 Ice Cave In Iceland





#24 Ice Cave Near The Mutnovsky Volcano, Russia




#25 Spotted Lake, Canada








#26 Gates To Hell, Derweze, Turkmenistan





#27 Lake Natron, Tanzania




#28 Lake Hillier, Australia





#29 Ice Cave, Oregon, Usa






#30 Skaftafell Glacier, Iceland




Enjoy!


----------



## Sk3lly (3 May 2015)

Beautiful planet we all live on when you see photos like this. Thanks for sharing


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mattb180 (3 May 2015)

Incredible photographs.


----------



## Daneland (3 May 2015)

Beautiful places,incredible shots. I have been only in Pamukkale so far....


----------



## Martin in Holland (4 May 2015)

Pamukkele Turkey and Tianze China is where I left some footsteps.


----------



## Edvet (4 May 2015)

May i add one:


 
quite typical old skool "Holland"


----------



## Ryan Thang To (4 May 2015)

Amazing paulo


----------



## BurningRanger (9 May 2015)

Stunning collection of pictures. Thank you


----------



## Tim Harrison (9 May 2015)

Paulo thanks for sharing...simply amazing images...it's hard to believe that the natural/semi-natural world can be so diverse and extraordinary...
P.S. I would just love to set a route up one of those stacks in the Tianzi Mountains, China...and perhaps do a bit of gardening on the way...


----------

